# Boss VBX dump switch



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

My box vbx dump switch just stopped working last year. I didn’t think it would be a big issue but I believe it’s the switch. I don’t have any other issues with it other than that. The rubber grommet fell off awhile ago and still worked for awhile and then now it doesn’t. I’m guessing water/salt got in there a ruined it. I can’t seem to find the part for it. I’m not sure if it’s the same switch as to the other side(lights). Can someone point me in the right direction for the right part online to purchase?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The switch has 2 spade connectors, you should be able to pull the auto push tabs on just the passenger side, and pull the connectors out, just pick up a switch from a hardware store and use that, then order the part from boss.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Both of my switches, the wires fell off. Not sure if due to corrosion, or poor quality control. Either way, I have no buttons on my spreader...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> Both of my switches, the wires fell off. Not sure if due to corrosion, or poor quality control. Either way, I have no buttons on my spreader...


I thought your salter was a lemon?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I thought your salter was a lemon?


This year it's been gre--....nevermind, don't want to jinx it. Last year (same year I bought it) was the troubled year.

Dealer argued that I broke the switches by removing the back cover, even though I explained to them they quit working long before that, but they wouldn't honor the warranty on them. They're $20 each, and I don't want to spend $50 after taxes for some switches I don't need...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I thought your salter was a lemon?


Lemons are powered up more...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

To answer the OPs question, I believe each switch it different. The one for the lights is just on/off, and the dump you have to continuously hold.

@cwren2472 might know for sure. I have both switches here on my desk. One sounds different than the other when pressed..if that means anything.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> This year it's been gre--....nevermind, don't want to jinx it. Last year (same year I bought it) was the troubled year.
> 
> Dealer argued that I broke the switches by removing the back cover, even though I explained to them they quit working long before that, but they wouldn't honor the warranty on them. They're $20 each, and I don't want to spend $50 after taxes for some switches I don't need...


Ever consider looking for a new dealer?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ever consider looking for a new dealer?


Yes. There is one other boss dealer in the area, and they are a "subdealer" to my dealer. I might call about the switches actually, they may do warranty work. When I called about a module last year, they told me they get all their parts directly from my dealer...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> Yes. There is one other boss dealer in the area, and they are a "subdealer" to my dealer. I might call about the switches actually, they may do warranty work. When I called about a module last year, they told me they get all their parts directly from my dealer...


Here call this number and press 2
‭800-286-4155‬

Dealers that won't honor warranty is absolute bull **** and pisses me off. And for all the **** you've been through with your unit, they should be bending over backwards for you


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> @cwren2472 might know for sure. I have both switches here on my desk.


@cwren2472 has no idea


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

2 spade switch... just buy 2 prong switch and connect it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> @cwren2472 has no idea


I'm sure dirt monkey has a video
On it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> @cwren2472 has no idea


That's why you just got a DOD hat this year instead of another snow globe


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm sure dirt monkey has a video
> On it.


As long they're paying him


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Here call this number and press 2
> ‭800-286-4155‬
> 
> Dealers that won't honor warranty is absolute bull **** and pisses me off. And for all the **** you've been through with your unit, they should be bending over backwards for you


The quality customer service has sold 3 western striker units to though. Pretty soon DD will be paying me a referral fee when guys ask about the spreader.

Jokes aside, it's made me good money, and other than a few issues (that the dealer could have handled better), it's been good. It gets a lot of salt through it, so things are bound to break. I do tell people it's been good, but when the hear the issues they lean to another brand.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Here call this number and press 2
> ‭800-286-4155‬


Who does that number go to?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> Who does that number go to?


Oomkes house, pressing 2 gets you to his tree stand.

It's the number for Boss' service


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oomkes house, pressing 2 gets you to his tree stand.


It was bizzy


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that we have completely gone off the rails on this one...lets reel it back in. 

I looked on all my parts lists I printed out last year, and it just shows "switch"

I'll look a little more later, I'd like to know the answer as well.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> This year it's been gre--....nevermind, don't want to jinx it. Last year (same year I bought it) was the troubled year.
> 
> Dealer argued that I broke the switches by removing the back cover, even though I explained to them they quit working long before that, but they wouldn't honor the warranty on them. They're $20 each, and I don't want to spend $50 after taxes for some switches I don't need...


Do you have to take the black plastic peace off to get to the switch then? I have notice the dump switch will unload the salter way faster than just turning in on and setting it for full blast on the auger.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

spencers said:


> Do you have to take the black plastic peace off to get to the switch then? I have notice the dump switch will unload the salter way faster than just turning in on and setting it for full blast on the auger.


Yes. Here is a photo of the switches. They are threaded and have a small nut that goes on from the back. They also have (should have) two wires coming out the back with a connector on the end.








Sorry, picture is a bit dark.

You have to take off just enough of the plastic clips out of the black cover to reach in and disconnect the wires, then you can remove the black cover. After that, just unscrew the switch. Very easy.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Also, everything I can find shows that they are the same. Part number MSC14582


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> Yes. Here is a photo of the switches. They are threaded and have a small nut that goes on from the back. They also have (should have) two wires coming out the back with a connector on the end.
> View attachment 187603
> 
> Sorry, picture is a bit dark.
> ...


Looks like someone is going to be getting a nice stoop soon


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like someone is going to be getting a nice stoop soon


Huh?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> Are you sure?


Did you see something I missed? This is the part I was referring to.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like someone is going to be getting a nice stoop soon





JMHConstruction said:


> Huh?


Ooohhh:laugh:

No, we were too expensive..

I didn't realize it showed through that much


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> Huh?


If you look at the picture of you connector closely, there's a stoop behind it


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

I order the switch and should be here next week. I’ll keep you guys posted on how it goes.


----------

